# Korin Brieto-M11 pro fluting knife



## jccampb (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anyone have one or experience with one? I had a good carbon steel Sabatier that disappeared mysteriously and have made do with my birds beak for a year but for delicate work on fruit? I'm beginning to think I need a small fluter. I'm interested in the Korin but I'd welcome other advice. jccampb


----------



## cookinmt (Aug 3, 2010)

Personal preference, but I'm not a fan of stainless steel handles, especially where extra precision is required (and when I'm likely to have fruit juice all over my hands). That said, you weren't asking for personal preference, so don't mind me.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

BDL


----------



## jccampb (Dec 26, 2009)

au contraire ... I was fishing for opinions so far it's two to none that I should just go back to the Sabatier ... Problem is I can't seem to chase down a small enough blade other than a parer and I was hoping if I were going that direction that I'd be able to go back to a carbon steel blade instead of stainless. (not using it commercially in this case). jccampb


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A little bit at sea.  If you don't want a parer, what do you want?  How would you distinguish that little 2.7" Brieto "fluter" from the 2-1/2" TI "Nogent" Sabatier?

BDL

PS.  The Nogent is not only carbon, it's age hardened carbon.  The blanks were made in the thirties, sometime before the German WWII invasion of France.


----------



## cookinmt (Aug 3, 2010)

Aye, the world of knives is often grossly over-exemplified, split into dozens of halves and halve-nots, illustrated with eloquent pictures of geometry and steel; at the end of the day, do you have a tight, precise blade between 2 and 3 inches that will fit comfortably between the folds of your palm as you turn a piece of firm-skinned fructose along it's business end?  Watch Hiroyuk Sakai--on the old-school Iron Chef episodes--peel an apple with his 10 inch Chef's, and the minutia diminishes.  Find something that fits comfortably for it's task, regardless of nomenclature, and enjoy.


----------



## jccampb (Dec 26, 2009)

I wouldn't!!! that's JUST what I was looking for!!!! wierd thing is that on the Sabatier store site?

http://ksabatieroutlet.com/index.php

they don't show anything but a 3"!!

but these guys do!!

http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/sabatier_nogent.htm

you always have -such- good advice!! (cook book finished yet??)

jccampb


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

CFG is far from finished.  Hope to add some knife and sharpening stuff to the blog very soon, with the idea that it (as with many things there) will get organized, tuned up and eventually work its way into the book.

BDL


----------



## jccampb (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool ... I'm dying to see what you finally put out (in book form) ..

see the grandkid pictures?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You might want to look into Thai fruit and vegetable decoration and their decorating tools.  They do the most  amazing things. 

Grandkid pix -- Yes.  Very cool.  Do you remember the commercial with dueling grandparents e-mailing pictures to one another?

BDL


----------



## jccampb (Dec 26, 2009)

Thai tools hmmm? good thought

"Dueling grandkids"? -snicker-

jccampb


----------



## jccampb (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah; I always chuckle at my old friend Sara Moulton with her 10" French Chef doing the same. The knife's almost as big as she is yet it's all you ever see her use. (Of course, she learned her craft at "Julia's" knee. (can't laugh too much, I used the same Sabatier carbon steel French Chef for 25 years to the exclusion of everything else.  Now, I confess my Usuba finds it's way to my hand for most vegetable tasks). jccampb


----------

